# French Polynesia



## brianfox (Apr 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if one can trade into Moorea or Bora Bora?  I haven't seen these destinations on II.


----------



## Spence (Apr 14, 2007)

brianfox said:


> Does anyone know if one can trade into Moorea or Bora Bora?  I haven't seen these destinations on II.


I've seen this one, but it's RCI.


----------



## Poobah (Apr 14, 2007)

Brian,

The Bali Hai is the only RCI Property in Tahiti. We are going there next year, but only because we have some friends that own there.  It was not an RCI Trade.

I am sure it is possible, but I was told (some years ago) by an RCI Supervisor that it is very difficult to trade in because most of the owners are European and they don't bank their weeks.  I have no idea whether that has changed or not.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Sydney (Apr 14, 2007)

Bali Hai is avaliable at the moment for April last minute availability and EV.


----------



## paulpest (Apr 15, 2007)

I have been to tahiti twice and have seen this resort,you might want to look at resort reviews before you commit to go there. there are other resorts there that are much nicer,but would have to pay your room.if you like bugs, and no air conditioner,then go for it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2007)

Brian,

I didn't see any Bora Bora or Morea resorts in the II Directory.

However, the Woldmark Denarau Island, Fiji is a II resort.
www.worldmarksouthpacific.com.au

Also another site with a great map to give you an overview of the area
http://www.southpacific.org/faq/index.html


Richard


----------



## brianfox (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help.  My wife and I honeymooned at the Sheraton Moorea and Le Meridian Bora Bora.  They were the both absolutely top notch.  We strolled by the Bali Hai and (at the time) thought it was pretty bad.  Maybe they've fixed it up in 6 years...


----------



## Sydney (Apr 15, 2007)

brianfox said:


> Thanks for the help.  My wife and I honeymooned at the Sheraton Moorea and Le Meridian Bora Bora.  They were the both absolutely top notch.  We strolled by the Bali Hai and (at the time) thought it was pretty bad.  Maybe they've fixed it up in 6 years...


Err...I don't think so. But if you have a lower expectation, then it should be fine.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 16, 2007)

If your resort doesn't trade with RCI, you might try www.daelive.com .  They occaisionally get Moorea, and they will almost certainly take your II resort as an exchange deposit.  Best of all, DAE has no membership fee, and a request first system, where you can join and put in a request without having to make a deposit or prepay an exchange fee.  You only have to make a deposit and pay the exchange fee when they can confirm an exchange for you.


----------



## bailey (Apr 25, 2007)

I have stayed at Club Bali Hai and loved it.  So much, I purchased a week.  I also stayed in a top notch resort in Bora Bora, but loved the Bali Hai much better.  The hotel rooms are not very nice but the over the water and beachfront I thought were great.  Not posh by any means.  If you're interested, email me.


----------



## Gazelle (Aug 2, 2007)

*French Polynesian Islands/Resorts*

We are going on a cruise thru Tahiti but wanted to stay a few extra days at one of the islands.  Any suggestions to which island or a nice resort that isn't too expensive? We love to snorkel so a beachfront would be best. 

Havn't traveled to this area before so have no experience here.  Thanks!


----------



## Fletcher921 (Aug 2, 2007)

Check with the Sheraton on Moorea. We stayed there for a few nights before we cruised in the region.  Nice location and they have specials now and then.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 3, 2007)

Starwood and Intercontinental both have a decent price range, and some good properties.

IMHO the Maldives seem like a LOT better value than the South Pacific. but of course, thats not taking into account the flight cost / time.


----------



## Poobah (Aug 8, 2007)

*Eating out in French Polynesia*

We will be in French Polynesia (Bora Bora, Moorea) for a couple of weeks in March.
On Bora Bora we are at Le Maitai and they offer a rate that includes evening meals. I am trying to make a trade off. What should we expect for dinner bills if we eat out? Assuming that we are not looking for haute cuisine every night.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## koruman (Aug 9, 2007)

Club Bali Hai is the only timeshare, although Lois Wane will open fractional ownership (3 week min, circa $750,000) on a Bora Bora motu at some point in the future, reputed to be 12 three bedroom villas. Raffles MIGHT do the same with their future Taha'a property. 

I disagree with Kagehitokiri: French Polynesia is by a massive distance the most beautiful and spectacular tropical island destination on earth. The Maldives are Third World, poverty-stricken and downright boring: nothing to do, and no hills or mountains at all. Bora Bora and Moorea have not just turquoise lagoons but craggy mountaines too, with the view of mountainous Cooks Bay from the 3 star Club Bali Hai being quite probably the greatest view on the entire planet.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 11, 2007)

Maldives = private island resorts, much better service, much better value

French Polynesia is closer to the US, has the mountain views in addition to ocean views, and is more developed (things to do etc) i personally see no point in going, pretty much solely because of that development. whereas other people want things to do etc. thats purely a personal taste issue.

i am curious to see how the villas turn out at the Four Seasons though, since there is nothing bigger than 3BR in the Maldives.


----------

